# Shower Tray Cracked



## Andys (Mar 6, 2012)

Just been cleaning the shower in my hymer b774 and noticed a crack in the tray in the channel wher the door runs. Anyone know of a fix that does not mean removing the tray. my first thoughts are to use fish tank silicone, its clear and flexible. Any ideas.


----------



## maingate (Mar 6, 2012)

Try Captain Tolleys crack repair. Other people have said it works very well.


----------



## lego baby (Mar 6, 2012)

Andys your shower tray is probably made from ABS which is a plastic that bonds very easily with a solvent cement.
You can buy POLYPIPE SOLVENT CEMENT from your local plumbing / builders merchant. Make sure the area to be bonded is clean & then brush the solvent into the crack.


regards, Paul


----------



## madria (Mar 6, 2012)

*tray repair*

Hi Andy,    I repaired my sons caravan tray with this (if you need some strength in it) -  "The Plastech Formula", its used to repair motorbike fairings and plastic molding, it can be bought from motorbike shops for about £13, it comes in white and used on most plastics. Its a powder and then a liquid injected onto it and it sets solid (you could ask to read the instructions to see if its suitable). 

All the best with it, whatever you use 

Mick


----------



## Gruffalo (Mar 6, 2012)

You could try these people
Fibre glass repairers, UK repair specialists for companies
They have been used by several people with similar problems


----------



## runnach (Mar 6, 2012)

The problem with any crack repair is if it fails, water can soak into the floor and create an even costlier headache. And crack repairs can appear unsightly 

To repair shower trays, how we did it is buy a replacement tray, angle grind the edges and overlay on the existing tray.(the original tray provides support which is often the reason for the failure....re connect the plumbing, seal around the side with a good bathroom sealant and you are back in business.....whole process takes around 20 minutes.

Some mobile home manufacturers now supply slightly undersized trays to accomodate this technique. Interestingly Trigano are one, who make CI, Roller Team and Autotrail.

Channa


----------



## Andys (Mar 7, 2012)

Many thanks for all you ideas, plenty to think about.


----------



## freelander (Mar 8, 2012)

I've got Hymer 644 and had same problem. Removed everything out of shower room so that I could remove shower tray and used fibre glass repair kit to seal it from underneath, works well with no problem.


----------



## donald and daisy (Mar 8, 2012)

*Shower tray*

Hi

ABS solvent worked for me and any unsupported areas under the tray I filled with expanding foam which most builders merchants have. ABS and PVC can also be welded using hot air, I did this on my rear bumper some years ago and saved £ 500 which Elddis wanted for a new bumper.


Paul  :king::king:


----------



## Andys (Mar 8, 2012)

freelander said:


> I've got Hymer 644 and had same problem. Removed everything out of shower room so that I could remove shower tray and used fibre glass repair kit to seal it from underneath, works well with no problem.



Is taking the tray out a major job. how would I start?


----------

